# Fox News



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

Is Fox News removed from the Sirius line up? I can' find it. What happened?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I noticed it disappeared today also and was replaced with Headline News on the channel. I have heard nothing though.


----------



## GeorgeLV (Jan 1, 2006)

Another forum says it has to do with preempting Alan Colmes. They've already changed the channel cards so I don't think it's coming back soon.

http://www.sirius.com/pdf/channelguide.pdf


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Fox is no longer listed on the Sirius web site and CNN HN is listed on channel 133

See ya
Tony


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

It appears that Fox News has been dropped because Fox insisted that it be bundled with the new Fox Talk channel, at a much higher cost. It appears that Sirius is willing to hold out, just as someone else we all know is willing to do when he can't get the proper pricing.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

While I still have plans on replacing my Audiovox PNP2 with a Sportster Replay at home, I will not add a Starmate Replay to my account as a way of giving Sirius the finger for this stupid move.


----------



## harper (Jan 1, 2006)

FoxNews sucks.

FoxNews sucks George W. Bush's teet.

I applaud Sirius for not bowing down to Fox.

FoxNews hates Patriotic Americans who have the nerve to ask questions.

Regards............Harper


----------



## jeslevine (Jul 21, 2002)

harper said:


> FoxNews sucks.
> 
> FoxNews sucks George W. Bush's teet.
> 
> ...


as a business decision they should try to provide content to all views. I also believe that Sirius should NOT have let AAR go either

They are counting everything on Stern, and I hope they are right

Of course only in the course of time will we see if it was a good decision or not


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

harper said:


> FoxNews sucks.
> 
> FoxNews sucks George W. Bush's teet.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more, but I do like the Fox Report with Sheppard Smith. Shep has to be one of, if not the best in the business today!


----------



## steveymac (Nov 30, 2004)

you all should know... Fox offered Sirius the same deal it inked with XM
this is an email from Fox Senior VP Kevin Magee


> "I'm sorry you're disappointed, but you should know that we made every effort to come to terms with Sirius and, despite what you may have read on the Internet, *offered them the same deal XM was happy to commit to for a long-range contract. Sirius simply didn't want it*. I can't make them take it. My suggestion to you is that you call Sirius at 888-539-7474 and let them know you're unhappy with their decision. I hope you and your family have a great New Year. Kevin Magee"


this is courtesy this site http://www.mediabistro.com/tvnewser/fox_news_radio/default.asp


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

harper said:


> FoxNews sucks.
> 
> FoxNews sucks George W. Bush's teet.
> 
> ...


Get a clue! I suppose you think the NY Times and CNN are the impartial new agencies. I study just proved them the most biased. Fox being very middle of the road. Keep that head in the sand.

Meanwhile Fox New's audience is twice that of CNN and NY Times and other liberal media outlets are tanking fast.


----------



## jfalkingham (Dec 6, 2005)

harper said:


> FoxNews sucks.
> 
> FoxNews sucks George W. Bush's teet.
> 
> ...


Why do you need to bring politics into this? To quote a study out of UCLA:

"_Five news outlets - "NewsHour With Jim Lehrer," ABC's "Good Morning America," CNN's "NewsNight With Aaron Brown," Fox News' "Special Report With Brit Hume" and the Drudge Report - were in a statistical dead heat in the race for the most centrist news outlet. Of the print media, USA Today was the most centrist._"

You can read the full report on media bias on the UCLA web site here.

Now, the real issue is Sirius not wanting to pay the premium and carry the fox talk channel. I can understand their hesitation with the money being floated to Howard Stern, NFL & Martha Stewart, but the fact is, FOX News is the number one news outlet on cable/satellite television, 5th overall network for all cable outlets in 2005 behind TNT, USA, Nick & ESPN respectfully. It would do Sirius well to get them back on the air.

I really like my Sirius radio, I find the music better than XM (getting my first taste of it on DirecTV since 11/15), but they need to think about carrying a full selection of news, not 3 CNN produced stations.


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

Sea bass said:


> I couldn't agree more, but I do like the Fox Report with Sheppard Smith. Shep has to be one of, if not the best in the business today!


Ya mean the same Sheppard Smith who tried to run down another reporter to get a parking spot at the OJ trial?


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

jfalkingham said:


> Why do you need to bring politics into this?......


Anytime FoxNews is mentioned in a post, for whatever reason, there is always some lefty needing to throw in their two cents. They can't help it. There is one channel that does not do their bidding and they are infuriated by it.

All I can say is :lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

At the CES show XM was making a point of stating that they are the "exclusive" satellite home for Fox News through 2006. It appears that negotiations have stopped.


----------



## jfalkingham (Dec 6, 2005)

Rumors on other boards have Sirius still in discussion with Fox News and their hope is to have them back by the end of the month... and we know how good internet rumors are! :lol:


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

kc1ih said:


> Ya mean the same Sheppard Smith who tried to run down another reporter to get a parking spot at the OJ trial?


Yeah! That's the guy!!! More reason to watch! I hope it was a CNN reporter!:lol: :lol:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

LtMunst said:


> Anytime FoxNews is mentioned in a post, for whatever reason, there is always some lefty needing to throw in their two cents. They can't help it. There is one channel that does not do their bidding and they are infuriated by it.
> 
> All I can say is :lol:


And when CNN is mentioned we get the same thing from the right.

I this case I would like to know how much Fox wants for the two channels. This obviously sounds a bit like the Lifetime Echostar dispute but in both cases we really don't know enough to decide.

If Mr. King's report is correct then it look ks bad for FOX News listeners out there. I hope that they turn it around.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Geronimo said:


> I this case I would like to know how much Fox wants for the two channels. This obviously sounds a bit like the Lifetime Echostar dispute but in both cases we really don't know enough to decide.


They probably wanted alot more. The old contract had FoxNews making less than CNN. FoxNews now has ratings higher than CNN, CNN Headline, MSNBC and CNBC combined. Some increase (and probably a decrease for CNN) was certainly warranted.

It looks like Echostar came to terms with Fox as now you see FoxNews being previewed in AT-60, on DishHome and now it's included in the new family pack.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

LtMunst said:


> They probably wanted alot more. The old contract had FoxNews making less than CNN. FoxNews now has ratings higher than CNN, CNN Headline, MSNBC and CNBC combined. Some increase (and probably a decrease for CNN) was certainly warranted.
> 
> It looks like Echostar came to terms with Fox as now you see FoxNews being previewed in AT-60, on DishHome and now it's included in the new family pack.


I was referring to this dispute between SIRIUS and Fox I am unaware of a dispute between Echostar and Fox but I will take your word that it occurred. I did see that they are in the Family tier and congrats to them on that. I did not know that they are on AT60 and the website does not mention it but it has been wrong before. If true that is good news. the more voices the better.

I don't want to sidetrack this tread with a discusison of Fox News v. CNN but CNN still has more total viewers in a day which is one of the things that drives ad revenue. As a a reult CNN does have greater ad revenue than Fox (I am not sure about rights fees). Much to Fox's credit they have done an excllent job of promoting themselves and are crowing over their triumphs---which they should. They were the upstart and they have clearly established themselves as a major player. and they were not the fist to try to dispute CNN's dominance--they are simply the only one that manged to survive and thrive and that is an accomplishment.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

I just hope that the reason Sirius couldn't cut a deal with FoxNews wasn't because all their cashflow is tied up for Howard Stern. It would be ashame if serious (no pun intended) channels start dropping from Sirius because of this.

Sirius could end up with just the Howard fans, leaving everybody else to XM.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Sirius talk channels have gone way downhill lately and I am seriously (Siriusly?) considering a change to XM

Sirius Patriot is pretty much worthless now and is down to Cam & Co. for 3 hours, Liddy for 5 hours, Cam rerun for 3 hours, M. Reagan for 4 hours followed by Liddy reruns.

Sirius Right at least has more variety, but still has a repeat of Mike Church every morning in a valuable time slot (6-9 AM). I would think they could find someone to fill that slot.

Sirius Left has one rerun in their schedule between 3-5AM which, being so early, matters little to most people.

ABC News & Talk has a very early morning repeat also for 2 hours.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

When Liddy was local I found him entertaining. Many think that he is at least half crazy and I won't sipute that but he let guets speak their mind and kept you entertained even of you disagreed with him. 

But 5 hours might be more than I would want of ANY host.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> But 5 hours might be more than I would want of ANY host


That's the problem. Cut him down to three. Fill in the extra two hours with someone new and get rid of the repeats with someone new. Then I might stick with Sirius.


----------

